# Yikes.......snail infestation on my houseplants



## eelnoob (Dec 28, 2006)

There seem to be at least two different types of snails on there. One looks just like pond snails while the others look somewhat like ramshorn but alot smaller and has more loops to their shells. And no I did not throw any of my snails from my fishtanks on the houseplants just in case you're thinking it ;P   I think they're culprits behind some of my house plants having leaves being half eaten :evil: . Anyone ever had this type of snail infestations and any tips on how to get rid of them? I was thinking about feeding them to my fishes but decided not to as I have already use fertilizers on the plants.

BTW I was at work when I GF called and said we had slugs on our plants but after talking to her some found out they were snails. She's the that that is afraid of almost everthing, good thing she hates my roaches more than my Ts


----------



## Taceas (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd pick off what you can see and set shallow bowls of beer on the soil to lure them to their death. Small sections of tender lettuce may work to attract them off of your plants for better grazing as well. 

They also sell slug and snail bait in the garden centre that may work in your application.

Then there is always sprinkling things with diatomaceous earth, that's basically glass dust, it works by mechanical action causing thousands of cuts on their body and they dessicate. Although I've not heard of its effectiveness against mollusks. But it is harmless to humans, plants, and vertebrate animals. They also sell that in the garden centre.

Best of luck! I've got mealybugs on my orchids I've been trying to eradicate for over a year now and still no luck. I think I just keep their numbers in check and don't ever really gain any ground. Annoying pests!


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 28, 2006)

Wouldnt you think snails would die out in dry house? I had a snail in my house plant pot because it accidently came in with my plant from outside, and it dryed out and died, and no it wasnt hibernating I checked. 

Pick off what you can and put them outside. They cant be aquatic snails thats impossible.


----------



## ErikH (Dec 29, 2006)

The beer trick works, as was stated above.  It also gets rid of slugs.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 1, 2007)

You could always do tests on them.

How about testing their cognitive functions?


----------

